# 3D Pop Up System



## Wappkid (Nov 5, 2005)

Lets put our heads together to try to come up a way to build a pop up device for 3D targets.I have been doing a little research trying to find some kind of electric actuator to make the target to rise and fall but not having much luck.I am wanting to also try to build some type of a motorized 3d target also.Any ideas would be great.Thanks


----------



## J3100 (Mar 4, 2006)

Ive been toying with using my kids electric 4 wheeler , for an electric deer
I could have it go in circles ,


----------



## Trooper8113 (Jan 22, 2010)

i have thought about using a garage door opener for the moving deer. i dont know what to use for a pop up design. it would take some engineering but i thing a door opener could work pretty good. just wouldnt have a long run with it.


----------



## smoking x (Jan 17, 2010)

sarcoinc.com is a wholesale place that sells alot of old military equipment. From time to time they use to have pop up targets that the US Military used to shoot at. As I understand it some of them need some TLC and some type of control. You could look on their website or give them a call. I believe last time I saw them in their ad they were fairly resonably priced.


----------



## rjd (Dec 3, 2005)

Instead of using one track. Put 2 of the tracks togather then you just splice the chain drive togather. 

Don't know if it would work . Could you hook up to the drive directly and usre the door stop sensor to stop it as it flips up. Just thinking out loud here.


----------



## Wappkid (Nov 5, 2005)

Great ideas lets keep it going.Thanks


----------



## static23 (Feb 11, 2010)

not sure but i believe that the pop up system is ran on air. so if you had access to air cylinders and valves that would be the best thing.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Cheap Cordless Drills make great project motors*

Cheap Cordless Drills make great project motors.
I was actually thinking not really a pop up system but more or less a motorized random deer target that moves around the yard on a random coded algorithm, that once you start it you wait for the best shot to be presented.

If you are looking to build a homebrew pop up system(not for commercial or tournament use) you could build a metal base, use some springs for tention to fold a target down and hold it in place with a cheap hardware store latch, then use remote control airplane style servo to release a latch to have the target pop up. this would require a friend or family member to operate the remote or if someone had the time you could spend the effort to connect the remote to a laptop via usb and either write your own code or maybe get a friend/programmer to do it for you. I would recommend to make the electronics easily detachable so that you can bring them in from the weather.

Hope that gives you some ideas.
kn


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

you could get some Pneumatic actuators and rig them up on a hinged custom built target frame. when you want to shoot with your buddies, just run some air hoses out to each target and enjoy... you could run all the targets off one manifold and control them with a PLC programed with a random actuating program.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Yea that works*

You can probably pick up a allen bradley micrologix fairly cheap on ebay



Huaco said:


> you could get some Pneumatic actuators and rig them up on a hinged custom built target frame. when you want to shoot with your buddies, just run some air hoses out to each target and enjoy... you could run all the targets off one manifold and control them with a PLC programed with a random actuating program.


----------



## longcut36 (Nov 16, 2005)

the first thought that comes to mind for a pop up is a wheel driven by a motor. maybe a wheel made out of plywood with a 3d target on it. a trip switch and timing relay. when the target comes up it would hit the switch which would start the relay and stop the target for a set time. you can get relays that adjust from sec. to hours. hey how about bicycle wheel it would have a gear on it you could use. put one on the motor and use the chain. maybe get different speeds with it. maybe put two targets on it for balance. dont know if this helps. all I could come up with on just two cups of coffee.


----------



## Sparky69 (Sep 10, 2004)

I went to a shot where they had 3D targets that turned. They faced away or toward you and then some one would turn them broad side one at a time for a count of ten, and then turn them back. They turned them with, If i remember right rope. It was a cheap way to get a similar effect.

Sparky


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Let's keep brain storming, I am liking what I am hearing so far.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.motiontargets.com/


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Get a small electric motor and have contact switches that are connected to relays to create a time delay then activate the motor in reverse to drop the target again. I don't really have time to sit down and work out the wiring now but it wouldn't be to bad.


----------



## Wappkid (Nov 5, 2005)

2005Ultramag said:


> http://www.motiontargets.com/


I checked these out but I dont have that kind of coin.I am wondering what kind of actuators they are using and possibly where to get them.


----------



## snowshoe (Jul 18, 2005)

*3D pop up*

We just finished our indoor 3D league. We have both pop ups and movers.For the movers we made a trolly with adjustable pegs for different size animals.that fit on a piece of rail mounted on a garage door opener.For the pop ups we made a bracket that held the target.and the door bracket from the door opener was attatched to that. So when you pushed the opener button it would go from a flat target to an upright one.We have been using these for two indoor seasons without any trouble. Beside readjusting your limit switches and minor things like that.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

snowshoe said:


> We just finished our indoor 3D league. We have both pop ups and movers.For the movers we made a trolly with adjustable pegs for different size animals.that fit on a piece of rail mounted on a garage door opener.For the pop ups we made a bracket that held the target.and the door bracket from the door opener was attatched to that. So when you pushed the opener button it would go from a flat target to an upright one.We have been using these for two indoor seasons without any trouble. Beside readjusting your limit switches and minor things like that.


PLEASE take some pic's for us, even if they are not set up right now. I would appreciate seeing them!!


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Wappkid said:


> I checked these out but I dont have that kind of coin.I am wondering what kind of actuators they are using and possibly where to get them.


Here's an idea... go to a junkyard, and see if you can get the pump, and pistons from a convertible top from something like a Cavalier, or Lebaron convertible.


----------



## q2_hunter (Nov 17, 2006)

The easiest and cheapest would be to make a pvc air piston and use a compressor.. Cost to make would probaly be around $20.. Other ideas would be a windshield wiper motor, but not sure if it would be able to lift the weight of target up.. And the other idea would be a window motor out of a car rigged to a gear with a lifting arm welded to it with a limit switch..


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

*instead of pop up what about the moving and turn*

just a thought but a deer, say on a rail system (like the small yard trains run on)
Have it come in broadside, pause turn towards and then away, etc... this could be accomplished with a figure eight set up and with someone controlling it you could get pretty creative in where you have it stop.
http://www.discoverlivesteam.com/magazine/128/index.html
or
http://www.dmoz.org/Recreation/Trains_and_Railroads/Miniature/Manufacturers/


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

Don't really see the appeal.

A lot of time, work and money to make a fake deer move only to have it stop so you can shoot it.

Not trying be a jerk, although I know it will be perceived as such.

The only moving deer target that has appeal is a split the pot type target.

Deer is suspended on a cable. When released it travels the cable very fast. Almost running speed.

You pay a buck to shoot. You must shoot while deer is in motion. Closest to the "dot" splits the pot at the end of the day. Pay up and shoot as often as you like. Fun novelty for money.

Don't get pop-ups though.


----------



## wgara99 (Jan 23, 2010)

Wouldn't it be a lot easier and a bit of fun to do the track thing with a smaller target, like a woodchuck, rabbit or the like? Just a thought. :tongue:


----------



## AwesomeAlien (Oct 31, 2009)

*Screw drive*

I've seen Christmas lights on a pop up system. A garage door with the screw drive (not chain) can be cut and the adjustment travel can be shortened


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Huaco said:


> you could get some Pneumatic actuators and rig them up on a hinged custom built target frame. when you want to shoot with your buddies, just run some air hoses out to each target and enjoy... you could run all the targets off one manifold and control them with a PLC programed with a random actuating program.


Basically how Buckmasters does theirs. Only real difference is it is computer controlled.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

asa1485 said:


> Basically how Buckmasters does theirs. Only real difference is it is computer controlled.


Buckmasters "does" nothing except spend money on these;

http://www.motiontargets.com/mtsystem2.wmv



2005Ultramag said:


> http://www.motiontargets.com/


----------



## Tks1 (Jun 9, 2009)

The garage door opener is best for a pop up target we also have a timer on ours so its up for 4 secs before it goes down. The time is adjustable.


----------



## Wappkid (Nov 5, 2005)

Here is a youtube video with some moving targets.But not a great deal of detail.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqCfZ9PyQUg&feature=related


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

*Thanks for the idea from the video!*

I have 2 zip lines, one at my house and a 250 footer at my cabin. Great idea for a moving target. If you need info on the cable stringing I have some experience.


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

Im thinking 2 reversible winches a track with ramps to make the deer pop up on a spring loaded base only it would walk backwards one way
any thoughts on this


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

bambieslayer said:


> Im thinking 2 reversible winches a track with ramps to make the deer pop up on a spring loaded base only it would walk backwards one way
> any thoughts on this


Yup. mount the target on a turntable above the wheels, and put an eyelet on the front of the turntable. Attach both cables to the same front eyelet. When the opposing winch pulls on the target it will rotate it on the base, and it will be going forward again.:wink:


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

Most of them use air to rise and lower the targets i think


----------



## tat2 (Apr 2, 2010)

1 question, why a pop up target ? 
cuz in the real world animals just dont pop up.....well yes they do but if you want a quick pop up target shot you can still achive the same by walking up to the target nocked & ready & take the 1st able & fastest sight in target shot w/o sitting there guessing the range.

have you thought about moving targets ?
its very easy to make moving targets with the help of hills or trees.

-you can tie rope between trees & let a 3D decoy roll on that rope (with rollers) & could be let loose by the shooter w/o any other help.
-have a 3D roll down on track, again can be operated by the shooter.
-a 5 gallon weighted pail that works the movement for the 3D target, it could spin or move, just depends on how you set it up.

BTW you shoot the target when ikts moving, not fast moving but still moving like any other wild animal would move & that equals practice in the real world of hunting!

its not that difficult to make moving targets & still keeps it in the cheap range for setup. main things you need are rope & pulleys, & those are cheaper than what most of you're talking about so far, & simple!


----------

